# Insurance / Endowments - Lump Sum



## ASH83 (27 Jan 2006)

Hi All,

I have been thinking of doing some sort of policy for life insurance were after do many years u get a lump sum back!

Does anyone know anything about this or what it involves!!
As much information would be greatfully appreciated!

Thanks
Ash


----------

